# Any news about Sirius Portable??



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

Does anyone have any links or info regarding the "soon to be released" Sirius / Zing portable?? 

I've been thinking about upgrading my Sportster. Not sure I want to go to a Sportster 4, or a Zing portable. As always, the deciding factors will be Timing and Pricing.


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

I haven't seen a date yet.

It will probably be discussed during the earnings conference call next Tuesday at 8am. Tune to channel 124 or listen at sirius.com.


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

google "sirius stiletto"


----------

